# Where has the 'view my posts' and 'newposts' gone?



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

I always use the button at the top left to view any threads ive posted on which have had a new reply since i last looked. It was there yesterday and today its gone?   Im lost without this function. Easier than rememberin to bookmark.

I wasnt sure where to post this so sorry if its in the wrong place. thanks


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi hon

have a look at the top right hand corner of your screen, it may say "expand" in purple letters, click on that and the "view new replies/unread posts" links should reappear 

xxx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Han72 said:


> Hi hon
> 
> have a look at the top right hand corner of your screen, it may say "expand" in purple letters, click on that and the "view new replies/unread posts" links should reappear
> 
> xxx


Thats BRILLIANT! Thank you so much, amazing how one little feature is so useful! i was lost without it hahaha. Thanks again love


----------

